# Steam Winter Sale 2014



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

IT'S HERE

OBLIGATORY GIF






http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yer m8

but i plan to get FF IV foremost.. then maybe some animu games that are damn expensive otherwise


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't know how much I'll get or what I'll get, but I'm definitely picking up some of the titles on my wishlist that are on sale. 

Also I will be collecting all unwanted trading cards thanks!


----------



## DK64 (Dec 18, 2014)

So what's on everybody's must buy list, personally I have already got most of mine I got Prison Architect and RCT3 otherwise I own too much to justify filling glorious GabeN's wallet some more.

 I still think its pretty hilarious paypal has "accidentally leaked" The release for both Fall and Winter, either there's a glorious PC master race supporter or hater or paypal just is really desperate.

 Either way I'm looking forward to the great deals it's about time we got something decent, and it'll let me try new indies without paying the AAA price. 

 Cheers


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

a lot of animu games.. and maybe some civ dlc it depends


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

i wish i had a gaming pc so i could be a part of these steam sales

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg state of decay i played the demo of that on my xbox like 2 years ago n it was so fun, shame its not multiplayer


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

DK64 said:


> So what's on everybody's must buy list, personally I have already got most of mine I got Prison Architect and RCT3 otherwise I own too much to justify filling glorious GabeN's wallet some more.
> 
> I still think its pretty hilarious paypal has "accidentally leaked" The release for both Fall and Winter, either there's a glorious PC master race supporter or hater or paypal just is really desperate.
> 
> ...



u sound like valve were trying to keep the start of sales date a secret....


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 18, 2014)

There's not really that much I'm interested in this year. I'm hoping Age of Empires III and Audiosurf 2 will get a decent discount, and I'm going to see whether Melody's Escape goes any lower in price, if it doesn't I'll probably buy it anyway. I'm a little bit disappointed that there isn't a big event like there has been in the past on Steam, would make the sale experience that bit more exciting.

If anyone's looking for things to spend your money on, there's a pretty good list of things that aren't featured on the front page of Steam here. http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3270952 I found that there's games that start from ?0.07, not really much good, but you can make some of your money back through selling the cards for it, and it's a +1 for your Steam game count.


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> i wish i had a gaming pc so i could be a part of these steam sales
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg state of decay i played the demo of that on my xbox like 2 years ago n it was so fun, shame its not multiplayer




You really don't need a 'gaming PC'. Despite all the talk of "PC has superior graphics" and "more powerful games" (whatever that's really supposed to mean), there's still a ton of games both old and new that will run on really low spec systems.
If you're wanting to play the 'AAA blockbusters' then yea, you'll need a good system, but there's still tons of games you can play other than that.


My current laptop is terrible for gaming, yet it hasn't stopped me from getting a Steam library of about 200 games, and only about 20 of those won't run on it (they came in bundles though). At least half of them were released in the past 5 years.


I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say whatever laptop/computer you're using, it's better than mine.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 18, 2014)

Why you should wait before buying Dark Souls 2.
Another reason you should wait.

If you've had it on your wishlist like I did, you might want to hold off for the "HD/GOTY" version in April to presumably go on sale for half off in the summer. c:



Tao said:


> You really don't need a 'gaming PC'. Despite all the talk of "PC has superior graphics" and "more powerful games" (whatever that's really supposed to mean), there's still a ton of games both old and new that will run on really low spec systems.
> If you're wanting to play the 'AAA blockbusters' then yea, you'll need a good system, but there's still tons of games you can play other than that.
> 
> 
> My current laptop is terrible for gaming, yet it hasn't stopped me from getting a Steam library of about 200 games, and only about 20 of those won't run on it (they came in bundles though). At least half of them were released in the past 5 years.



Yes and no.

I mean, yes, there are plenty of great games that have come out in recent years with minimal requirements - plenty of RPGMaker games, "retro" style games, rogue-likes are usually minimalistic-looking, etc. I have plenty of great games my craptop can run, and it freezes up on the particle effects in ShadowGate. 

But if Jarrad isn't interested in playing something like Shovel Knight or The Binding of Isaac, then he may very well need a better computer?
If he's looking to play MGSV on max with a solid 60 fps... 

Either way though, I'm pretty sure he would've at least looked at the specs of some of the games he's interested in before stating he needs a better computer, lol.


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Why you should wait before buying Dark Souls 2.
> Another reason you should wait.
> 
> If you've had it on your wishlist like I did, you might want to hold off for the "HD/GOTY" version in April to presumably go on sale for half off in the summer. c:
> ...




Oh of course, that's why I mentioned specifically that something like most AAA games would likely require something powerful.


Though I've come across more than enough people though that think you need a 'high powered rig' to play something like the original DOOM before though, so I like to at least mention low-spec systems are still viable :3


Not to mention how unreliable 'minimum system specs' for games can often be.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2014)

Tao said:


> Oh of course, that's why I mentioned specifically that something like most AAA games would likely require something powerful.
> 
> 
> Though I've come across more than enough people though that think you need a 'high powered rig' to play something like the original DOOM before though, so I like to at least mention low-spec systems are still viable :3
> ...



Oh my god "minimum specs" I tend to believe are complete bull****.

I should not be able to play Skyrim, as the minimum reqs are 512 MB dedicated video RAM. I have 64 MB.

According to systemrequirementslab.com, I shouldn't be able to play Skyrim (234 hours), Fallout 3 (idk why it says 9 minutes I've played much more), State of Decay (40 hours), Sims 3 (idk I play this on Origin and I don't feel like loading it to see how much I've played, and Starbound (27 hours).

it also tells me that I can't run DA:Inquisition which I'm considering getting.

This is my computer.



Spoiler: Laptop



Processor - Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz
Video Card - Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Memory - 4.0 GB
Operating System - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit



The "recommend requirements" can suck my ass.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 19, 2014)

Tao said:


> Not to mention how unreliable 'minimum system specs' for games can often be.



omg yes.

I was literally just complaining about how terrible the "recommended specs" are, ESPECIALLY with the recent flood of poorly optimized AAA titles.

You can tell me that The Evil Within needs 4GB of VRAM all day long. I've run on it on my rig, an i7 with 16GB of ram and a 4GB video card (the very 670 they call for) -- it barely uses 2GB (1700~MB) of my card and it's still choppy as ****. Complain to the devs and they'll just tell you you don't meet the requirements; which is most of the reason they overshoot them so much in the first place, lol.


----------



## Tao (Dec 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh my god "minimum specs" I tend to believe are complete bull****.
> 
> I should not be able to play Skyrim, as the minimum reqs are 512 MB dedicated video RAM. I have 64 MB.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My Laptop



Processor - AMD E-300 with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics APu 1.3GHz
Memory - 4.0 GB
Operating System - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit



Look at my graphics card. Just look at it! It may as well just say 'AMD Potato'!





But strangely, I can play a pretty heavily modded version of Skyrim on high graphics settings (I do have water effects on low/med though). I'll admit right now, I do have some performance enhancing mods on it (that don't in any way make the visuals 'worse'...In fact, I have some that improve the visuals) but the fact still remains, simply from the minimum specs I shouldn't be able to play it at all...Let alone with some of the mods I have on it.


Skyrim is the only game I have performance enhancing mods with though (with all the other mods I have, I felt it needed it xD) but if we're going by minimum specs then 3/4 of my library should be literally unplayable, yet, I can play most games I want without any problems and without having to mod them or mess around with settings.
With most of my Steam games, if there even is a 'problem' playing it, the problem is usually solved by something as simple as turning AA off. That's it, and shouldn't be taken into account in minimum specs.



Devs need to sort their s**t out when putting up these figures. I guarantee they've lost potential sales from people that could have actually played their game but left it because they took the 'minimum specs' as a fact rather than a heavily debatable estimate. 

These days, I just make an educated guess based on how the game looks to whether it will work. So far, I've been correct every time.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 19, 2014)

got a PHP1000 (~$22) gift card and am ready to unleash the gates  games are much cheaper in my country compared to europe and america, so i can get a bunch of good games perhaps :}


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

You might as well as spending BTB in my shop. Ha. Just kidding, but I'm not gonna buy anything from this winter sale because I don't want to spend money... GOT. TO. RESIST. SPENDING. :[ Everything is so cheap... Omg.


----------



## DK64 (Dec 19, 2014)

They usually do try to keep them a bit of a secret if everybody waits to buy games till they go on sale valve would lose money out the rear!


----------



## Zedark (Dec 19, 2014)

My gaming PC should come any day soon so then i can get in on the sales XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

Wanna get that milk rush game. Pimp badge ftw


----------



## Zedark (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm mostly hoping to get kerbal space program


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 19, 2014)

Zedark said:


> I'm mostly hoping to get kerbal space program



That game's been on my wishlist for a very long time now. It's yet to go down to a decent price for me to pick it up. I'm sure my patience will pay off one day.

Looking at a game called *In Verbis Virtus*. It's really neat.

Alot of people are raving about Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes. I dunno why...from what I've heard you can complete it in an hour. Even at $13.39, that's not enough gametime to justify the price imo.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't really know what I'm hoping to get in particular out of this sale, but I don't have much to play with so I'm picking/choosing wisely! Lol.

Mr. Boyfriend was kind enough to replace my 360 copy of Metal Gear Rising for $6, but beyond that I'm just hoping that *any* of the things on my wishlist go on a better sale.

Because my backlog isn't big enough as it is..
I suppose that Transistor, Singularity, Hatoful Boyfriend, La-Mulana, Among The Sleep, and the Warlock 2 DLC take some priority over the rest, because I'd actually play them in the near future, lol.
Silent Hill: Homecoming isn't a high priority, but I'd like to replace/sell my 360 copy. I fried 2 of those consoles and I just want to get most of my old games on PC instead.
I really want Shovel Knight, but it has never seen a freaking sale and it's killing me to wait for it. :c


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

i got euro truck simulator 2, after advice from many ppl that its a really therapeutic and also indepth game


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got euro truck simulator 2, after advice from many ppl that its a really therapeutic and also indepth game



get the train one where the dlc alone is like 300 bucks lol


----------



## radical6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Don't know how much I'll get or what I'll get, but I'm definitely picking up some of the titles on my wishlist that are on sale.
> 
> Also I will be collecting all unwanted trading cards thanks!


GIVE ME UR PAYDAY 2 CARDS


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

bunch of scroungers


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

re: shovel knight


> *Yacht Club Games Moderator 28 Nov @ 3:20pm *
> Hey all. There are no plans quite yet for Shovel Knight to make a discounted appearance during this holiday season. The team here continues to be 100% focused on providing free update content for the game with our goal being that we can maximize your proverbial "bang for you buck" by making the game that much better.
> 
> If Shovel Knight just isn't yet at your personal value vs price point for you, I recommend taking a look at the seemingly limitless variety of discounted games available during the sale! We had an excellent thread on this very forum where everyone chipped in their personal recommendations for titles similar to this one. I even have a post in there myself!
> ...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got euro truck simulator 2, after advice from many ppl that its a really therapeutic and also indepth game



it's surprisingly enjoyable.

I'm kind o now waiting for American Truck Simulator

don't judge me.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 19, 2014)

Hoping the total war games get a price cut. I've been wanting to play Shogun 2 for some time.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> re: shovel knight



I didn't figure it'd go on sale. They devs have said a few times that they don't intend to lower the price often.

Welp, eliminates that from my hopeful list. Will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

"bang for your buck" uh no thanks

well i got vanguard princess(and the dlc, i think lilith contains the other character too), go go nippon and milk rush


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 20, 2014)

smh should i buy games or shouldnt I

idk my PC is nearing the end of its lifespan.... (( But Orcs Must Die 2 is ?3 ugh it looks so good i want to cry at life


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

orcs must die is awesome


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 20, 2014)

FF13 is on sale too but apparently it's a v bad port and takes up like 60GB like no??? thank u
and the walking dead too but it's expensive.... (i'm only buying things ?4 sorry :///)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> orcs must die is awesome



I've played the first one and I loved it tbh

I might play it now if I can


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah both are good but i prefer the first


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yeah both are good but i prefer the first



All of my save data for games are gone BUT I found Skyrim, Orcs Must Die, Sonic, etc. on my old hard drive that I installed a few months ago
I'm pretty happy I got the games again


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice  I still wish I had my old Terraria save because I did pretty much everything on that.


----------



## Coach (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm tempted to get gang beasts, but I;m hoping online will be added first


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 20, 2014)

That Prison Architect for $5.99 is SOOOO tempting. It's been on my wishlist for a very long time...


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I might get Rage for the $5..
I dunno. I've got about 20 hours to mull it over. ?\_(ツ)_/?

It'll be my first actual purchase! So far I've gotten Metal Gear Rising, Transistor, the DLC for Tales of Maj-Eyal, La-Mulana, and One Way Heroics all as gifts. I made out pretty good so far, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

La-Mulana looks nice I kinda wanted to try it. I want get more but not until I get money


----------



## mdchan (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of picking up Child of Light now that it's on sale.  I've been wanting to get that one for a while.
Also thinking of getting Final Fantasy III.  The only FF games I haven't played (besides X-2 and anything past XII, not including the second MMO they came out with) are 1-3.

Stick of Truth is on sale, but it's still over $20 for a game which has little to no replay value.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

La-Mulana was definitely toward the top of my list. It looks really good, but I was waiting for it to go on a steeper sale, maybe back down to the $1.49 it once was, haha.

Now just seriously hoping that Long Live the Queen, Hatoful Boyfriend, and Among the Sleep go cheaper. Singularity might take a miracle to drop below $20, haha.
Warlock 2 DLC probably won't go on sale at all, either, unfortunately.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

mdchan said:


> I'm thinking of picking up Child of Light now that it's on sale.  I've been wanting to get that one for a while.
> Also thinking of getting Final Fantasy III.  The only FF games I haven't played (besides X-2 and anything past XII, not including the second MMO they came out with) are 1-3.
> 
> Stick of Truth is on sale, but it's still over $20 for a game which has little to no replay value.



I kinda wanted CoL but Uplay nah ...


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I kinda wanted CoL but Uplay nah ...



^ Same.

Child of Light looks REALLY good, but I won't even pay $6 to deal with Uplay. I'd rather get it on console, which would also mean buying a console first, lolol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah I could get it on my Vita maybe.

Same with all these stupid services why do they even try on Steam


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, I don't get it.

I don't want to play a game with 4 layers of DRM, or even 1 layer of really invasive DRM.

Nobody wants that. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Exactly. Not paying that for extra services either


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah srsly. And I still can't believe there are mobile games on steam with the in-app-store feature still added.

Also I was going to share with the thread that Shadow of Mordor was 77% off - FOURTEEN DOLLARS - on a different site, but they literally ran out of keys before I got back here, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

aw damn but it'd probably slow down my laptop and not my type of game lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

there are? wow. albeit not as bad as train simulator 15 the dlc is literally 300 bucks when not on sale lol


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

The train sim is forgivable though. Nobody is going to buy all of it. Train enthusiasts are going to buy the one or two that they're most interested in and that's it, lol.

It's not like The Sims where it adds on a ton of new content every time. You basically just pick out the trains and tracks you wanna nerd out over the most. c:


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 20, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I think I might get Rage for the $5..


Great game, completely worth the $5. I re-bought it for Steam last Winter Sale (I own it on PS3).




mdchan said:


> I'm thinking of picking up Child of Light now that it's on sale.  I've been wanting to get that one for a while.



BEAUTIFUL game, well worth dealing with UPlay to play it. I haven't had much issue with UPlay thus far, so I'm okay with using it. GFWL, on the other hand...



mdchan said:


> Also thinking of getting Final Fantasy III.  The only FF games I haven't played (besides X-2 and anything past XII, not including the second MMO they came out with) are 1-3.
> 
> Stick of Truth is on sale, but it's still over $20 for a game which has little to no replay value.



FF3 is great, it's a port of the DS version though. Still great.

Stick of Truth was on sale for $13 during the Autumn Sale, it'll probably go lower during this sale. Well worth it at that price, especially if you are a fan of South Park.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> The train sim is forgivable though. Nobody is going to buy all of it. Train enthusiasts are going to buy the one or two that they're most interested in and that's it, lol.
> 
> It's not like The Sims where it adds on a ton of new content every time. You basically just pick out the trains and tracks you wanna nerd out over the most. c:


 *cough*

Stop being boring now lol. I just think how hilarious all the dlc is for a single game

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol people defending Uplay and similar stuff as okay. :l

GFWL was also horrible I agree so glad they ditched that on most games.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Great game, completely worth the $5. I re-bought it for Steam last Winter Sale (I own it on PS3).



Thank you for the input. c:
My friends keep telling me it's worth the $5, but buying something so early in the sale is *really* hard for me to justify.. I dunno, I'll probably end up buying it, lol.



Noiru said:


> *cough*
> 
> Stop being boring now lol. I just think how hilarious all the dlc is for a single game



Haha, I'm sorry. I thought you actually thought that people buy ALL of it. Like the game is just a giant money pit.

Because that's what The Sims is best at, lol.


----------



## easpa (Dec 20, 2014)

ooh boy, I didn't know the sales started until an hour or so ago. Just bought Prison Architect and Europa Universalis!


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Lol people defending Uplay and similar stuff as okay. :l
> 
> GFWL was also horrible I agree so glad they ditched that on most games.



UPlay is the only one I'll tolerate.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

I was buying Binding of Isaac Rebirth... and then something recommended to me popped up. Towns, Goat Simulator...it all seemed worthless to me. But then...a game that actually fit me. Hatoful Boyfriend is definitely the #1 Pigeon Dating Simulator!

- - - Post Merge - - -

While I was buying, I was battling someone named Gabe in Pokemon I:


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> UPlay is the only one I'll tolerate.



I have no experience with UPlay because I haven't played a recent enough Ubisoft game to have it, but I've heard stories like this all too often, lol.

_"According to Steam, I have accumulated 41 minutes on Assassin's Creed 2... Only to update the game, setup, install Uplay, update Uplay... Only to finally be welcomed by this: http://i.imgur.com/KIBQQJG.png

Thanks, Ubisoft."_


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

I have used Uplay for FarCry 3. I was in a sour mood one time and got home ready to play...Uplay took 50 minutes to update... I guess I should've expected this since every time I LOOK as Uplay, it tells me it needs its hourly update. Also, it constantly tried to get me to post to the community about achievements and what not.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> That Prison Architect for $5.99 is SOOOO tempting. It's been on my wishlist for a very long time...



I'd definitely say it's worth it, I doubt it'll go any lower than 80%, at least not any time soon - might get a price reduction though. Though it's early access, it does have a lot of features already, and the bugs are few enough for you to be playing it easily enough. If you want to treat yourself for Christmas, I'd say go ahead.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2014)

Bought my first game with my own money ever on Steam: How to Survive + DLCs. I'll try it out tomorrow

 I'm also hoping This War of Mine and The Long Dark go on Flash Sales, though it's unlikely.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm yeah still a few more I want to get aside from those I've bought. Hope they lower some of the FF games and some other animu stuff.


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 21, 2014)

I just bought The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, waiting for it to download now.  I have wanted a few other games that have been on sale but they've not been cheap enough for me to grab them just yet.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 21, 2014)

Grim Dawn, heck yeah!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Steam trolling me now, talking about it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 21, 2014)

got all the skyrim dlc, too bad this hotel has 3rd world internet


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> got all the skyrim dlc, too bad this hotel has 3rd world internet


Sounds like mine, lol. Nice though.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 22, 2014)

Decided to splurge a little and bought Aarklash Legacy.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 22, 2014)

Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) is on sale. Debating whether or not to buy. Looks a bit like Limbo.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 22, 2014)

I still haven't bought anything from Steam. Sorta-kinda regretting missing Rage, but I'll grab it next time. Hoping the next set of 12-hour deals that pop up soon here aren't as terrible as the last, lol.

Picked up *Hatoful Boyfriend* on GMG for $1 after spending some credits, though. It's only $2.49 over there, if anyone else is interested and missed the email.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm playing hatoful boyfriend.
You can't date the fat bird


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 22, 2014)

Norski said:


> Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) is on sale. Debating whether or not to buy. Looks a bit like Limbo.



I'm in the same boat as you hahaha.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

I just got murdered in Hatoful Boyfriend...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> I just got murdered in Hatoful Boyfriend...



...what.

it's a dating sim.

what.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...what.
> 
> it's a dating sim.
> 
> what.



It's a sad dating sim with a deep, haunted storyline. Or something.

There's a twist to the plot, but I don't wanna spoil.


I think I just got the saddest ending. The first guy I picked, man... It never fails. :c


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

I died twice now.
I'm awful at dating sims. I keep getting murdered.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> I just got murdered in Hatoful Boyfriend...


Hawk squad unite. Yeah I usually get that.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...what.
> 
> it's a dating sim.
> 
> what.



bcuz domestic violence isnt a thing


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 23, 2014)

is there any point in me buying any games bc my computers cpu is garbage lmao

rip computer ur like 5


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

i finally got portal 2


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i finally got portal 2



try co op w/ friends

you'll end up w/ no friends


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> I died twice now.
> I'm awful at dating sims. I keep getting murdered.



Maybe you just need to find the right person. Try looking for one that isn't an axe wielding maniac. 





RhinoK said:


> is there any point in me buying any games bc my computers cpu is garbage lmao
> 
> rip computer ur like 5




Depends on your computer. You might be surprised what it can actually play.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

Tao said:


> Maybe you just need to find the right person. Try looking for one that isn't an axe wielding maniac.



but they're so dreamy~


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> try co op w/ friends
> 
> you'll end up w/ no friends



I thought that was Mario Party.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I thought that was Mario Party.



i thot that was any moba


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> but they're so dreamy~




I know, it's hard to resist they way they grab that big, heavy axe.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 23, 2014)

Tao said:


> Depends on your computer. You might be surprised what it can actually play.



It was fine until a few weeks ago
it broke when I was doing my assessment
I tried playing Fez and Fez crashed
Then I played Orcs Must Die and the entire computer crashed

rip me


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 24, 2014)

So far I've only bought Age of Empires 3 Complete and Orionrelude, fingers crossed for Melody's Escape and/or Audiosurf 2 to get a further discount...


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 24, 2014)

Received _*Gauntlet*_, *Gun Point*, *Legend of Heroes: Trails In The Sky*, *Metal Dead*, and *Saint's Row: Gat Out of Hell* Pre-purchase as gifts today.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 24, 2014)

ah i wanna pick up some ff games and child of light,


----------



## Farobi (Dec 25, 2014)

Currently bought:

 How to Survive + DLC Pack
 Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
 Super Meat Boy

Waiting for some old Counter Strike games, JRPGs (missed out on Trails of the Sky T___T), This War of Mine, or anything good that can be played on a laptop really.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 25, 2014)

So far I've only bought the following for myself:


The Walking Dead +400 Days
The Walking Dead: Season 2
Among The Sleep
Super Meat Boy

Yet my wishlist has been almost cleared out of all the things I had listed toward the top. I've been getting a bunch of gifts, so I've just been _giving_ a bunch of gifts. I can't even guess how much I've spent on this sale now aside from the $20 worth of stuff listed up there.

Help.


----------



## unravel (Dec 25, 2014)

Norski said:


> I just got murdered in Hatoful Boyfriend...



WTF dating sim with a plot twist...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> So far I've only bought the following for myself:
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead +400 Days
> ...



the power of gaben


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2014)

Bought so far:

SpeedRunners
Bit Trip collection (Soundtracks included)
Bully: Scholarship edition 
Super Meat Boy

And one for my friend that I can't remember...

I only have like ?7 in funds left, help!

Hoping to clear some titles off of my wishlist!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and also I bought the Binding of Isaac


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2014)

just picked up torchlight 2


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> just picked up torchlight 2



Just beat Torchlight last night, onto Torchlight 2!


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 26, 2014)

Guys, guys, guys. Hey.

The holiday cards have little bios.

Apologies if I was slow on the uptake and this was already mentioned, but I just found it a little while ago and I needed to share it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

shovel knights on sale despite claims to the contrary, 33% off gogogo!


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> shovel knights on sale despite claims to the contrary, 33% off gogogo!



Is Shovel Knight better on 3DS or PC?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if MGR:R happened to be on sale for cheaper than it is now? I hope I didn't miss that


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 27, 2014)

chuchoo said:


> Does anyone know if MGR:R happened to be on sale for cheaper than it is now? I hope I didn't miss that



First day, it was $5.99. D:

They might redo it at the end, though. That's not unlike them.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

Steam is acting really wonky right now. I can view my Library but not the Store. I think it's crashing again.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons for $1.49 
That's a deal I couldn't turn away.. especially since I've wanted that game for a while. XD


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just got Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons for $1.49
> That's a deal I couldn't turn away.. especially since I've wanted that game for a while. XD



Is it good?


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> Is it good?



Reviews are "overwhelmingly positive" but I have yet to play it. 
I have to clear up space on my windows partition first, then figure out how to hook up the controller.. RIP.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 27, 2014)

go me

Bought Super Meat Boy for 54p, Mirror's Edge for ?1.99 and Garry's Mod for ?1.49! =)


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> Is it good?



I thought it was great, honestly. I recommend it and I'm not often one for the 'story' of a game. A little predictable, but a good story nonetheless.

But yeah, definitely better with a controller, and definitely best to put aside 3-4 hours so you can play through it in one sitting.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I thought it was great, honestly. I recommend it and I'm not often one for the 'story' of a game. A little predictable, but a good story nonetheless.
> 
> But yeah, definitely better with a controller, and definitely best to put aside 3-4 hours so you can play through it in one sitting.



Oh, so it's short? I guess that's not bad tough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has anyone played Shovel Knight for the 3DS and PC yet? I'd like to know which is better. 

I really want to buy Sherlock Holmes: Crime and Punishment but it's still expensive even when it's on sale.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> Oh, so it's short? I guess that's not bad tough.



Not bad at all, really.

I paid $3.74 for it a few months ago, but I try to gauge it at $1:1hr of play time, so I thought it was a pretty good deal at the time. In comparison, $1.49 is a steal, imo.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> Oh, so it's short? I guess that's not bad tough.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pc masterrace of course


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> pc masterrace of course



thats tru


----------



## Amyy (Dec 28, 2014)

Thinking of picking up transistor, now that it's at 66% off


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 28, 2014)

Amyy said:


> Thinking of picking up transistor, now that it's at 66% off



Do so without hesitation.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I bought Stronghold Crusader II during the winter sale and I love it.  Reminds me so much of the previous one.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 29, 2014)

Funny how three of my most wanted games from the Thanksgiving sale all go on today's daily deal. (This War of Mine, The Long Dark, and Mount and Blade Warband). GG Steam wallet, nice knowing ya.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Thinking of picking up FF IV soon enough. It probably won't go lower than -33% anyways


----------



## Amyy (Dec 29, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Thinking of picking up FF IV soon enough. It probably won't go lower than -33% anyways



just wait till the last day :') just in case


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Amyy said:


> just wait till the last day :') just in case



Maybe. I doubt it though since some games are never lower than that. But I miss playing it so will get it anyways at some point


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 29, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Thinking of picking up FF IV soon enough. It probably won't go lower than -33% anyways



if it hasnt been part of any daily or flash sale, then theres still a chance it cud go down further


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

True that doctor.


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't get on Steam, it is a sad day.  Seems some other people are having issues on the Facebook page.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 2, 2015)

Since the Steam Sale is almost over, time to show off _*the haul*_:

*This War of Mine*
First impressions: confusing, but intriguing. Got raided on the second night so currently trying to get back from that.

*How to Survive*
First impressions: Cheap as crap and mashing zombies in the head is a blast. Played the second mission (getting fuel) with a friend and it's definitely a good challenge.

*Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*
First impressions: Really, really clunky controls. Hard to get use too, but somehow I can get a pretty even K-D ratio. Somewhat fun though, especially if you love trolling. (the Teamkills....)

*Super Meat Boy*
First impressions: Reminds me a lot of Speedrunners, which for me is somewhat entertaining. Finished a few levels but I've heard that it gets a lot harder than that. I already have trouble jumping up a wall, so welp.

*The Long Dark & Mount and Blade: Warband*
First impressions: Didn't install it yet. They look like pretty awesome games though and were in my wishlist a since the thanksgiving sale.

*Overall:* The sale was pretty impressive for someone who just started buying Steam games ^^ Missed out on some cool games like Trails in the Sky, Necrodancer, Shovel Knight, and The Banner Saga, but I'll get hours of entertainment with these six great games. 

my rating: 8/10
ign rating: 12/10


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 2, 2015)

My total (lack of) damage this year:

Age of Empires Complete - ?5.20 (From GMG)
Dead Bits x2 (?0.11 each, with Steam wallet credit)
Lego Harry Potter Years 5-7 (Bought with GMG credit for ?3.74)
Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble!? (1327 gems - ?0.90 roughly)
Melody's Escape (?5.24 bought with Steam wallet credit again)
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (?1.09 bought with Steam wallet credit)
Anno 1404 (?1.99 bought with Steam wallet credit)
Defy Gravity Extended (?0.14 with Steam wallet credit)
Bad Rats (Bought as a joke gift for the future - ?0.20 Steam credit)
Gearcrack Arena x2 (?0.07 each, sold the cards which meant I only really paid ?0.01 for my first copy)

Total: ?18.86, yet only actually spent ?5.20 "real money". I'd call that a pretty good result. I've barely tried any of them yet though, been too engrossed with Civ V and Omega Ruby.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

wanted to buy more but nah. satisfied with what i got though


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 2, 2015)

Total haul. Holy poopsie.

*Gifts from friends and strangers:*

Magical Diary
The Last Remnant
Long Live the Queen
I Am Alive
Postal 2
Wasteland 1
Wasteland 2
Portal
Coma:Mortuary
Unholy Heights
Bad Rats - One of my friends hates me.

Was Dishonored GOTY part of this sale? I got that from a friend recently, too, but I don't remember if it was the winter or fall sale. ?\_(ツ)_/?

*Gifts from the Boyfriend person:*

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Tales of Maj'Eyal - Ashes of Urh'Rok (DLC)
Transistor
La-Mulana
One Way Heroics
Don't Starve + Reign of Giants DLC
Don't Starve Together
Dungeon Defenders Collection
Lili: Child of Geos

*Purchased for myself:*

The Walking Dead
The Walking Dead: 400 Days
The Walking Dead Season 2
Super Meat Boy
Among the Sleep
Alan Wake
Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Shovel Knight
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut
Gnomoria
The Stanley Parable
Hotline Miami
Bit.Trip Collection
Divinity: Original Sin
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
And Hatoful Boyfriend from GMG for less than a dollar after credits.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought Democracy 3, the payday 2 soundtrack, and transistor. oh and bully

tom gifted me the clover dlc for payday 2
i love transistor soo much. totally gonna buy bastion next and prob goat sim lmao


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2015)

justice said:


> I bought Democracy 3, the payday 2 soundtrack, and transistor. oh and bully
> 
> tom gifted me the clover dlc for payday 2
> i love transistor soo much. totally gonna buy bastion next and prob goat sim lmao



i bought transistor as well

love it, idk if i will pick up bastion though


----------



## radical6 (Jan 2, 2015)

oo yeah i forgot to mention dragon age origins ultimate. already got the base game for free on origin but i wanted the dlc + steam > origin



Amyy said:


> i bought transistor as well
> 
> love it, idk if i will pick up bastion though



i honestly love transistor so much and  i know once i finish it ill be craving for more. bastions soundtrack is so good too tho. so happy the transistor one is on spotify tho heh


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2015)

> i honestly love transistor so much and  i know once i finish it ill be craving for more. bastions soundtrack is so good too tho. so happy the transistor one is on spotify tho heh



 is it really? i love the transistor soundtrack
once i finish transistor i might pick up bastion, although i was thinking about picking up bastion during the sales


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 2, 2015)

Amyy said:


> is it really? i love the transistor soundtrack
> once i finish transistor i might pick up bastion, although i was thinking about picking up bastion during the sales



Bastion and Transistor are masterpieces everyone should play.

Here's my Sales stats.

*Gifts from friends:*

Prison Architect
Alien Isolation: Corporate Lockdown DLC
Saint's Row: Gat Out of Hell (Pre-Order, comes out in 2 weeks)
Gauntlet
Gunpoint
Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Sanctuary RPG: Black Edition
Braveland
Selknam Defense
Metal Dead
Clive Barker's Jericho
Sins of a Dark Age
Xeodrifter
Zero Gear
Hotline Miami
Elven Legacy
Vertical Drop Heroes HD +DLC

*Bought for myself:*

Sweezy Gunner
Aarklash: Legacy
Defenders of Ardania Collection (Gem Auction)
Night Shift (Gem Auction)
Red Faction: Guerilla
Chantelise: A Tale of Two Sisters
Ghostbusters: The Video Game
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
SEGA Classics: Gunstar Heroes
Halo: Spartan Assault
LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
Ziggurat
Cosmochoria
MURDERED: Soul Suspect

*Bought for friends:*

Alien: Isolation (2 copies)
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
Terraria (3 copies)
Dark Souls II (2 copies)
Tales from the Borderlands
Farcry 3: Blood Dragon
Age of Empires III Complete Collection
Age of Empires II HD
The Forest (3 copies)
Among the Sleep (2 copies)
Assassin's Creed II
Shovel Knight (4 copies)
This War of Mine (2 copies)


I missed Lichdom Battlemage before the sale ended, pretty much the only other game I was aiming to get. :/


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 5, 2015)

Heh, some games are on a better sale now than they were in the Winter Sale.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> Heh, some games are on a better sale now than they were in the Winter Sale.



Yeah those noone wanted but they need to make money off rather than trash it in the rubbish bin.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2015)

the cat lady finally went on sale. have no money tho. every time I look at it its NEVER on a sale lmao


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2015)

Bought for Myself:
Payday 2 DLC (ALL OF IT)
Borderlands 2 GOTY
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Lots of TF2 Keys

Bought for GF:
Payday 2 GOTY

Gifted: 
Terriria 

Picked up FTL today. B)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

A bit disappointed in the sale since FF was 50% like one day before I had a chance to get it lmao.


----------

